
Sony starts another standards war - iamelgringo
http://arstechnica.com/news.ars/post/20080107-sonys-transferjet-to-take-on-bluetooth.html
======
justinw
Surprised? Nope! Sony is king of the propriety format from the overpriced
Memory Stick to the UMD Disc. It's all about the money; Sony hopes that by
flooding the marketplace with these formats at least one will be adopted as an
industry standard. This leaves Sony in sole control of it with the potential
of licensing the technology to other companies, and making even more money.

